# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Clipper Race in Port Antonio May 2014

## Sam I Am

FYI - I read about this last night and it sounds kind of interesting.  Looks like in May 2014 Port Antonio will be a port in an around the world clipper race.  Below is a link with more information and a youtube video as well.  I will be in JA during that time and was considering a trip to PA... not sure how this will effect the hotel rooms available and overall feel of the area.

https://www.clipperroundtheworld.com...,+Port+Antonio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfp_p..._vzP756_FnceDA

----------


## Schuttzie

Sounds like a great time, Sam I Am!

----------

